# any advice on whats wrong would be greatly appreciated



## ShuttyMcShutShut (May 9, 2007)

Whats up folks!
Im on my second hydro grow and my plant is young and keeps showing signs of some sort of deficiency.
1. 3 weeks old
2. approx 7"
3.eldorado sativa strain
4.ph around 5-6( i try to keep it closer to 5.5)
5.watering 1 on/2 off cycles
6.using bottled spring water thats PH adjusted
7.tried adding 1 tsp/gallon dissolved epsom salt(because i thought it was mg deficient)
8.18/6 light cycle with 400w MH light
9. room temp approx 70-78 degrees and ventilated by a vortex fan

aside from what is said above, the plant is turning light green/ white on the outter edges with green center/veins and it is curling up from the sides and eventually the tip.  The curling up is more of a "folding up" and it is noticeable worse at the start of the plants light cycle each day.  Ive tried adding mg because it fits the description for mg deficiency but I dont notice consitent results.  it affects the older leaves first...any help is greatly appreciated.
Peace Out
SMSS


----------



## Raphee17 (May 31, 2009)

it looks fine to me but im not there nor a great grower at all so  ill msg this sir tokin (someone who has been replying and helping out on my thread/post) and see if he'll help you out. i cant believe no one has responded to your plea for help!


----------



## Six (May 31, 2009)

Almost looks like a potassium problem...whats your npk of your ferts? I only say this because of the way the yellowing seems to be at the tips and the edges of the tips and the farther back coloring is still fairly green...I'm fairly new to this so take this with a grain of salt...but thats my two cents worth...


----------



## NYC_Diesel x Jack_Herer (May 31, 2009)

so from reading your thread you are using no nutes yet??????????
Basically she is starving for food and fertilizer.  The green turning yellow is a sign of this, typically it is because the plant is not getting enough N (IMO).  A plant in hydro can survive for roughly the first two weeks of it's life with no nutes and this is actually how I grow them for the first two weeks.  I get the yellowing if I back too far off the nutes as well.  To fix it you have to keep stepping up the nutes until the dark lush green color returns.  You need to get some nutes to your girl right away.  If you do not the leaves will continue to get lighter and lighter, and the lower leaves will begin to go brown and curl up and die.


----------



## NYC_Diesel x Jack_Herer (May 31, 2009)

Check it out, The first pic shows some freshly rooted clones going into flowering.  These clones were given two weeks from the day they showed their own roots of just plan ph adjusted H2O.  By the time the two weeks is up a lot of the dark green has left the clones.  The next pic shows them after 12 days of nutes and flowering.  The reason I do not like fertilizing clones and just give them plain H2O is because I am not very good at getting appropriate nute levels for clones.  I find I get a much higher success rate if I let them veg early with just plain H2o, they are very nute sensitive when so small and I find them very easy to kill off with nutes.  

If you blow up the first pic you can see the leaves are a much lighter green, and the lower leaves are beginning to curl up and die like I mentioned.  But in the second pic you can see that in only 12 days not only has the dark green color quickly returned with the right nutes, but growth has exploded.  In fact I need to get in there and start tying tops down to prevent more stretch. 

Get some food for that girl!!!!!!  This is one time in your life you are going to WANT a fat chick...unless you have some other sort of weird fetish we don't need to know about


----------



## D3 (Jun 2, 2009)

Up your nutes, slowly.


----------



## Funkfarmer (Jun 2, 2009)

When i was using a dripper bucket just like yours i left the dripper on 24/7 and my girls grew crazy and yeah you need some nutes.


----------



## Newbud (Jun 2, 2009)

Did anyone notice yet he posted  05-10-2007 lol, lolololololol, stoners ya gota love em


----------



## NYC_Diesel x Jack_Herer (Jun 3, 2009)

Newbud said:
			
		

> Did anyone notice yet he posted 05-10-2007 lol, lolololololol, stoners ya gota love em


 
ARGGGGGGH!  Usually I'm good at catching myself before I do that.


----------



## Six (Jun 4, 2009)

Haaa, thats to funny....yep, it must be good stuff...:bong:


----------

